# Any workaround to use IR Universal Remote on Hopper/Joey?



## 257Roberts

I really like my Hopper/Joey upgrade that DISH installed for me last week. I am trying to get two URC MX-500 IR Universal Remotes to work with both units. I have the Joey working with the MX-500 some, but the Hopper does not work at all. I have "IR" enabled in both menus on the DISH equipment. I now realize that both the OEM remotes from DISH are UF on the SAT portion of the remote. I have purchased a 21.0 remote off eBay in the hopes of having my MX-500 learn the codes from the 21.0 IR remote and then having it control the Hopper and Joey, but I am unable to get it to "Pair" with either the Hopper or Joey. The remote I purchased has a green tag at the bottom labeled "1". Not sure what the Joey uses, but since I have two Joey's in adjoining rooms, I bet they are on different frequencies since they don't interfere with each other. If any of you have been able to get the Hopper working with a learning IR remote, I would be interested to what worked and what you had to do to make it successful. Thanks for any replies!


----------



## 257Roberts

Forgot to add that I upgraded from Dish 622 DVR to the Hopper. The MX-500 remote was working fine with that unit.


----------



## djlong

I know this doesn't solve your problem - but I use a Harmony One. It got it's IR codes via download from the web. So if you end up not finding a way to get your remote to learn the IR codes and are willing to purchase a different solution, at least I can tell yo uthat Logitech's database has the right codes.


----------



## barryaz1

There's a setting (via Settings, Remote) for IR. Make sure it's enabled, too. That allows the Hopper to be controlled with IR, as well as the UF.


----------



## 257Roberts

I tried the Harmony remote a while ago and it did not control all of my components, (projector, video switch) like I needed. I do have both receivers option for IR enabled.


----------



## Jim5506

I find it more convenient to have a remote rack on my coffee table to hold 6 different remotes, that to remember how to operate 6 different devices from one remote on steriods.

Especially since my Hopper remote can control 3 or 4 of them with very little learning curve.

The other devices have a dedicated remote that is right at my finger tips.


----------



## sigma1914

257Roberts said:


> I tried the Harmony remote a while ago and it did not control all of my components, (projector, video switch) like I needed. I do have both receivers option for IR enabled.


You can teach some Harmony remotes to do anything if you have the devices original remote.


----------



## 257Roberts

no way then to get a Dish remote to push IR codes to the Hopper/Joey?


----------



## n0qcu

257Roberts said:


> no way then to get a Dish remote to push IR codes to the Hopper/Joey?


Yes, open the baterry door on the remote and set the switch to IR and make sure you have the 21.0 set to address #1


----------



## chriscpmtmp

If your univeral remote worked for the 622, it should work for the Hopper too. I run an MX-700, and a couple other similar URC models in a few different rooms. The IR receiver on the Hopper is super picky. I think its too sensitive, so it picks up reflactions and the direct signal and those cancel out sometimes. I spend hours getting it set right with some black tape holding the blasters held over the IR receiver. When I first started, I could only get it to work if I pointed the remote at the upper right corner of the room. Mabe oyu have somethign else going on, but that is my 2 cents.


----------



## 257Roberts

I could try that, but DISH picked up my old 622 remote when they installed the Hopper system. So I have no remote to re-learn the IR codes. The 21.0 remote turned out bad, so I have a new one coming. In the meantime I will try your trick of taping up the IR emmiters. Thanks!


----------



## chriscpmtmp

If the 622 codes are in your universal remote, those shoud already work. The only think I needed to add were the red, yellow, etc. Everything else is the same.


----------



## 257Roberts

I tried them but they did not work. Pointed the remote every which way and no luck. The original install of the 622 may have been for "Address 2" and not "Address 1"?


----------



## orenr

I can also confirm that the 622 codes work. I switched from a 622 to a Hopper a week ago, and my remote (URC MX-810) just worked. Every single key, no problems whatsoever. The only thing I'm missing are the 4 color keys, which were not present on the original 622 remote. I bought a 20.0 online and when it arrives, I'll learn those too.
I always used address 1, so this could be the explanation.


----------



## Jhon69

If a Harmony One is too expensive for your taste like it was mine,Logitech has come out with cheaper versions like their Harmony 300 & 200 for like $30. ,found my 300 for $30. at Target.It has worked with every DISH receiver I have used.Being able to program it online I believe is the key,then there is also the ability to change what a button does if you want it to do something different which I also like.Good Luck!


----------



## chriscpmtmp

Maybe that is it. I have a 20.1 IR that I used to learn the red, green, yellow and Blue buttons. I just checked and it runs the rest on the hopper. You mentioned buying a 21.0. It seems like tha should have worked too, but for sure the 20.1 works.

For what its worth, the URC remotes that have the side jack are pretty sweet. I do all the programming on the PC software. If a device is in the database, the pre-programmed buttons are usually nicely thought out. For projects like the Hopper, it takes more time and effort to program the 4 buttons than to set up a whole new device. Once the 4 new buttons were learned, then I could move them all around as needed - across devices too. The trouble is that URC moved the software to the pro lines, so you need a secret code from an installer to get the software to work. I'm goign to be hard pressed once I get a new PC and the software asks for that again. If you had the programmable version, I'd offer to send you a file with the codes.



257Roberts said:


> I tried them but they did not work. Pointed the remote every which way and no luck. The original install of the 622 may have been for "Address 2" and not "Address 1"?


----------



## 257Roberts

Working 20.0 taught codes to URC Remote perfectly, problem solved. thanks for all your suggestions.


----------

